
Extremely dexterous robot can solve a Rubik's cube one-handed - rbanffy
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2219939-extremely-dexterous-robot-can-solve-a-rubiks-cube-one-handed/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21259765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21259765)

In case you'd like to see the take from alternate sources, here are some other
submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21280450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21280450)
(analyticsindiamag.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21268770)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21265954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21265954)
(ieee.org)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21264505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21264505)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21263011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21263011)
(theverge.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21261419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21261419)
(medium.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21260493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21260493)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21260099](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21260099)
(twitter.com)

